# The 2011 Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge



## Zoom (21 Jan 2010)

Regret I'm out for both this and the 100 miler; I had a severe prang on 27th Dec and am still housebound

here's to 2011


----------



## Zoom (3 Jan 2011)

and it's back  

3.1.11 Invicta 100 route 105km 1 point


----------

